# Another Day Another Dove



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I got an Aluminum Pocket Predator Tube Master Sniper from the MWST prize table. I hadn't had a chance to band it up yet. I'd missed a couple dove opportunities last week because I felt the shot was too long for my 1" to .75" Theraband Gold Tapers. I ordered some 1.25-.75 latex tapers from Simple shot and the Sniper's wide fork tips gave plenty of room for them so I banded her up this weekend fired a few test rounds and it shoots hard and fast with 3/8" I threw it in the car on the way to work this morning and to my chagrin there were no doves to be seen on the way to work. I was almost there when low and behold there was a plump one. It was on the wrong side of the road so I had to turn around(this is farm country, mind I drive through miles of corn and soybean fields no houses) I pulled up slowly ( as a funny side note, Die Hard the Hunter from Def Leppard happened to be on the sound system) I lowered my car window and aimed for its head. It was about a 15 meter shot. I gently released the pouch and watched the ammo track straight an true. There was a thud and the dove fell like a stone. I'd shot it straight through the eye. The force of the shot also snapped its neck. Quick humane kill and the Master Sniper lived up to its name(though with tubes not bands. I have almost enough breasts in the freezer now for a tasty meal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just keep it up, and soon you will have the makings of a great meal. Good shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

That frame is pretty:drool:. Great shot I always shoot over them when shooting ttf. I drill them almost every time with Ott but never headshots. Usually to the crop or neck. Cant wait until I get over to "pigeon bridge" to practice ttf uphill on the pigeons. Living near corn fields the doves are all over. Good eating, and even better shooting.!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

gabeb said:


> That frame is pretty:drool:. Great shot I always shoot over them when shooting ttf. I drill them almost every time with Ott but never headshots. Usually to the crop or neck. Cant wait until I get over to "pigeon bridge" to practice ttf uphill on the pigeons. Living near corn fields the doves are all over. Good eating, and even better shooting.!


Thanks, I was on my way home from work and there was another dove on the same wire, in the same spot. I stopped took aim and thunk in the crop. Not as clean a kill this time. I sprang from my car and it was twitching so I grabbed it and wrung its neck. Being a strapping lad and used to doing that to chickens, I tweaked a tad hard and wrung its head off, gory but quick and merciful kill regardless. Very Halloweeny at any rate lol and 2 breasts to join the others in the freezer


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Yup I agree. I have tried to wring the necks of doves and the body goes flying and you are left with a head. Really pigeons or larger is what I will kill without a follow up shot. Anything smaller gets a ball to the head.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

It was probably just doing the already dead flop that birds do but I hate the thought of suffering so I make sure


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job ... more to add to the larder.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Quick and clean is the hallmark of a good hunter. Nature is seldom that conscientious. Good Job.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Charles said:


> Good job ... more to add to the larder.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Yep see below



flipgun said:


> Quick and clean is the hallmark of a good hunter. Nature is seldom that conscientious. Good Job.


Thanks


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

That slingshot is a beauty.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen a dove with breast feathers quite that color


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

If you ever want to give that frame away please pm me.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

That frame is indeed beautiful !
And good shots you took there !


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

pult421 said:


> That slingshot is a beauty.


Thanks



StretchandEat said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a dove with breast feathers quite that color


It just looked like a normal dove to me. I took the pic near sundown and the sky was red, maybe that's why or it may be a hybrid. We have a lot of Eurasian collared doves here also



gabeb said:


> If you ever want to give that frame away please pm me.
> 
> Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


Prolly not gonna'a happen lol



Dark knight said:


> That frame is indeed beautiful !
> And good shots you took there !


Thanks


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

here is the last one that I twisted the head off of( damn freakish strength lol) and here is a pic I found on the interwebs looks the same color to me


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

That is normal for them to be that color. The one in the pic is a female so not as pretty of colors. Some of the male's have a purple hue on their neck and are just larger in size.

Forget about using a knife to clean the whole bird. Lol I did that a day ago sadly to a very young dove with feathers just starting to grow.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

gabeb said:


> That is normal for them to be that color. The one in the pic is a female so not as pretty of colors. Some of the male's have a purple hue on their neck and are just larger in size.
> 
> Forget about using a knife to clean the whole bird. Lol I did that a day ago sadly to a very young dove with feathers just starting to grow.


Yes I hate just breasting them out but there is just not enough beat on the rest to warrant the trouble of plucking it all. I eat the liver sometimes if the bird looks perfectly healthy


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't like liver but the heart is fair game for me. At least if it wasn't a heart shot. I do full body for when I deep fry them but other than that I just breast them out with a knife as it is almost no mess.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Heading home in 10 min, hope the wires contain some prey


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Could you video a shot? Plzzzzzzzzz

Hit the country roads about now and you will get something.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

That is some awesome shooting there bud! I was thinking when I met you at MWST "I bet that dude could rip a bird head RIGHT OFF!" BAHAHA

I also got one of those from the kind Mr. Hays. Almost got it banded up last night but got sidetracked.


----------

